# problem with acne



## muskymike (Jan 28, 2014)

about 2 months after I ended my last cycle I started breaking out on my back big time! I have been doing aas for a number of years
and never had a problem. could I be storing to much estrogen and if so how can I combat it?
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT  THANKS


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 31, 2014)

could be estro, but only a blood test will tell you. Till then try to spend some time in a chlorinated pool , the ocean or a tanning bed.  All three work wonders for that.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 1, 2014)

Benzaclin (sp?) is a good prescription acne cream


----------



## s2h (Feb 1, 2014)

estrogen is high..


----------



## MidWest (Aug 19, 2014)

Get bloods done to have numbers first and foremost.  Don't just start random symptom treating..  try to find a clear target first.  Aim small, miss small.  

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------

